# Orchard Autocare- Wheel Cleanse.



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

WHAT IS IT?

Orchard Autocare- Wheel Cleanse. Wheel cleaner

WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?

This is a ready for use product; however, you can dilute it down to up to 10: 1 if required. It is a safe for use non acidic wheel cleaner that has been tested on all types of alloy wheels and wheel spacers including billets of polished aluminium with no 'clouding' reaction, however, we strongly advise that you test an inconspicuous section prior to using for the first time. For fully polished, unprotected and chrome alloy wheels we recommend only using hot water, re. The manufacturer's guidelines. 
Wheel Cleanse has been specifically formulated to allow the safe cleaning of alloy wheels with the minimal amount of water needed which can further dilute the product. It has a foaming action which allows you to clean the wheels without the product drying out. It also has a clinging characteristic reducing the amount 'run off 'meaning that you use less product. 
Directions for use:
1.	Firstly pressure wash or hose the wheel to remove any non bonded surface contamination. However, if you wish this product can be sprayed directly on to the wheel prior to washing, but by doing so you may risk scratching the face of the wheel with any loosely bonded grit etc.
2.	Spray Wheel Cleanse on to the wheel and allow dwelling for a few minutes. If the wheels are heavily contaminated you can lightly agitate with a wheel brush to remove any contamination. 
3.	Wash using a hose or pressure washer to remove the entire product.
4.	Repeat if any areas have been missed.

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?

As usual, the wifes car.

WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

The sample was supplied to me in a ready to use state, and that was how I used it. Below are the wheels that are to be treated.





































On application two things became quickly apparent, the first being that this stuff properly clings like a gel, and that it has a very pleasing neutral smell. Normally in a product review we bemoan a product for smelling bad or having no smell at all if it's an LSP. Not having acrid smelling wheel cleaner blown into your face is quite refreshing and this made a discernible difference compared to a watery wheel cleaner.

I applied and left to work for approx 2 mins.










Then pressure washed off using a domestic grade Karcher.










Leaving this...










Good for a quick blast but to get them cleaned properly, I agitated with an SV wheel brush. Just to point out for anyone that doesn't know, few wheel cleaners (aside from maybe harmful acid based ones or an exceptionally strong concentration of others) will get the wheels totally clean from a pressure rinse and will all benefit from agitation. I only point this out so you don't think I was disappointed that I felt the need to use a wheel brush.:thumb:

This stuff comes alive when you introduce it to a brush as it foams up like Cujo on crack. Its gel like nature and its high foaming ability allow you to use minimal product when using a brush as it spreads as you agitate.










Very nice. (faces only, I didn't use a long reach brush)










As most of you will appreciate, the weather has really turned and I had a ten minute window between downpours to test some stuff so I have yet to try the product once diluted to manufacturers spec, but I will and update the thread. :thumb:

WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?

To be perfectly honest, I am set in my ways when it comes to wheel cleaners as I have always been a Smart Wheels man due to its performance and value for money. I was however, not only impressed by the performance of Wheel Cleanse, but also as I mentioned, its consistency and neutral odour are big bonuses for me and I started to sway away from my go to product. When Ronnie from Orchard emailed me the prices, I was swaying away with a little more ferocity.

500ml ready for use	£4.95	Standard trigger
500ml ready for use	£5.95	Heavy duty trigger (Canyon)
1L	£6.95	
5L	£26.95

and if you find yourself totally head over heels.....

200L	£960.00
1000L £4,560.00

Explain that one to the missus!

I'm not sure what the price of Smart Wheels is these days from a rep as I bought loads a while back but the bay of fleas is pricing it very close to wheel cleanse. I have yet to try the diluted version but if it performs like the RFU sample supplied, the cling and lack of smell will do it for me.

Thanks to Ronnie at Orchard for supplying the sample.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks Dean glad you liked it...


----------

